# Popup emitter vs. grate



## Tobystan2000 (Jun 26, 2020)

Question.

Contractor installed a 12" catch basin and ran 4" corrugated pipe out to the ditch (we do not have curbs) and attache a pop-up emitter near the ditch. Problem is that there isn't much fall from the catch basin to where the pop-up emitter is placed. Contractor really didn't run it far enough down into the ditch. During periods of rain, the catch basin is almost completely full before water begins to flow out of the pop-up emitter because of not having enough fall. I'm curious if I can remove the pop-up emitter, connect regular PVC to the existing corrugated pipe, extend it a little further into the ditch and cap it with a flat brass grate instead of using the pop-up emitter. I'm really hoping this will allow for better more complete drainage.

Does anyone have any experience doing something like this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@Tobystan2000, I put this in the irrigation forum for better organization. Let me know though, if that doesn't work for your. Cheers and welcome to TLF!

dfw


----------



## Tobystan2000 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you, dfw_pilot!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If the water isn't backing up and coming out of the catch basin, I'd leave it....mainly because I'm lazy and it's working. If you want to extend it, you can use pvc or more corrugated pipe. It's really easy and you can get it all at hd/Lowe's.

There's always going to be some water in the basin, it's just the way that they're designed.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Water wont hurt anything sitting in the tube...
I installed a system at my parents this year where I tied in 3 downspouts from the back, around the corner and down to the street. i didnt have enough fall for the pop emitter to fully get rid of all the water. However when it storms, the emitter works very well and will always pop up before the downspouts overflow because the emitter is lower.

Most drain installers are lazy,


----------

